# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Is Oklahoma courting TESLA's Battery Factory project?

## OKVision4U

I see that Arizona / Texas / NM / NV are the leaders in selection process.  TESLA is looking for a large area that will be condusive to Solar / Wind / and relatively flat... ( see Oklahoma ).

So where is our push for this project?  ...this is one of the largest projects in the US.  They are looking at this having 6,500 jobs in the factory alone.

Clues emerge for Tesla's $5 billion battery factory - Fortune Tech

Are we making an offer, or are we sitting this one out?

----------


## gopokes88

There isn't a push because Oklahoma isn't going to get it. NM will probably land it according to a few analysts.
California Analysts like New Mexico for Tesla Plant | Albuquerque News - KOAT Home
http://www.abqjournal.com/362389/new...a-chances.html

----------


## ou48A

The higher populated areas of Oklahoma don't have the best rail connections. 
Our rail service was an issue for GM.
I'm not sure how we could help but it might be a better investment for the state if it we were spending our  very limited resources on freight rail  than for very limited  passenger trains.

----------


## Rover

> I see that Arizona / Texas / NM / NV are the leaders in selection process.  TESLA is looking for a large area that will be condusive to Solar / Wind / and relatively flat... ( see Oklahoma ).
> 
> So where is our push for this project?  ...this is one of the largest projects in the US.  They are looking at this having 6,500 jobs in the factory alone.
> 
> Clues emerge for Tesla's $5 billion battery factory - Fortune Tech
> 
> Are we making an offer, or are we sitting this one out?


Just curious...we have a number of posters who claim incentives are just unfair corporate welfare and the result of greedy capitalism.  How many on this site believe the state should offer incentives to get this? Or, should we just let others do that?  We can take the "high road" philosophically and not compete for these things, or get down and dirty and try to attract these jobs.  Which should we do?  We have a great many isolationist, tea party libertarians in OK...would they support incentives for this?

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Just curious...we have a number of posters who claim incentives are just unfair corporate welfare and the result of greedy capitalism.  How many on this site believe the state should offer incentives to get this? Or, should we just let others do that?  We can take the "high road" philosophically and not compete for these things, or get down and dirty and try to attract these jobs.  Which should we do?  We have a great many isolationist, tea party libertarians in OK...would they support incentives for this?


I will probably get thrown under the bus here but when it comes to making money...you have to spend money to make money.  I would rather spend 10,000 to make 50,000 with a net profit of 40k than spend nothing... make nothing leaving zero net profit.  Of course, I also believe when it comes to rick...the bigger juicier fruit is always at the end of the branch so you have to be willing to take the bigger risk to get the bigger reward.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Just curious...we have a number of posters who claim incentives are just unfair corporate welfare and the result of greedy capitalism.  How many on this site believe the state should offer incentives to get this? Or, should we just let others do that?  We can take the "high road" philosophically and not compete for these things, or get down and dirty and try to attract these jobs.  Which should we do?  We have a great many isolationist, tea party libertarians in OK...would they support incentives for this?


When it comes down to it, it probably is not that we can't match or exceed the other offers, just a willingness to do so.

This is the type of High Profile / New Tech jobs that we should be attracting.  I'm for the Oil / Gas / Wind / Solar / ...and TESLA Battery factories here at home.

----------


## Midtowner

> Just curious...we have a number of posters who claim incentives are just unfair corporate welfare and the result of greedy capitalism.  How many on this site believe the state should offer incentives to get this? Or, should we just let others do that?  We can take the "high road" philosophically and not compete for these things, or get down and dirty and try to attract these jobs.  Which should we do?  We have a great many isolationist, tea party libertarians in OK...would they support incentives for this?


It's absolutely unfair and uncapitalistic and wrong.  I say all that knowing full well that we HAVE to do that in order to bring jobs to OKC.  I support federal legislation to outlaw this sort of thing, but have no idea what that legislation would look like.

Imagine if the way cities had to compete for new industry was to improve their own city in such a way that the employer would rather live there than anyplace else?  Kind of MAPS on steroids.

----------


## hoya

That type of legislation would be incredibly difficult to craft. You can't cover every type of action a city could possibly come up with.

----------


## Rover

So, would cities be able to build infrastructure to lure businesses?  Is training its citizenry any worse incentive than building a street to access their new building?  Is subsidizing airline or train activity to provide more connections to attract more businesses corporate welfare?  What tools could cities use to attract businesses?  If you have 2,000 bars, all buildings built to the street, and streetcars everywhere, but no jobs, will there be a workforce big enough to lure new industries and businesses?

----------


## ou48A

> I support federal legislation to outlaw this sort of thing, but have no idea what that legislation would look like.


The entire world is doing this and in many cases they do far more then we do in the USA... 

If we don't keep up and add to the  incentives the USA will lose millions of  more jobs to other nations that already make a much larger effort in this area than we do.

Oklahoma is behind the curve on this..... 
It's one reason why our state ranks so low on income rankings.

----------


## onthestrip

> The entire world is doing this and in many cases they do far more then we do in the USA... 
> 
> If we don't keep up and add to the  incentives the USA will lose millions of  more jobs to other nations that already make a much larger effort in this area than we do.
> 
> Oklahoma is behind the curve on this..... 
> *It's one reason why our state ranks so low on income rankings.*


Or its because we are poorly educated.

----------


## onthestrip

> So, would cities be able to build infrastructure to lure businesses?  Is training its citizenry any worse incentive than building a street to access their new building?  Is subsidizing airline or train activity to provide more connections to attract more businesses corporate welfare?  What tools could cities use to attract businesses?  If you have 2,000 bars, all buildings built to the street, and streetcars everywhere, but no jobs, will there be a workforce big enough to lure new industries and businesses?


Improving infrastructure, quality of life and education sounds like a much better way to incentivize companies to locate here. Just think, instead of just giving cash payments or preferred tax breaks to companies, doing the things I listed would effect everyone much more directly. Right now we just give out money and hope that it pays off at some point several years down the road. I would love to see some economist do a study on the return we get for the Quality Jobs money we give, the governors quick closing fund and other incentives given. As of now, we have no idea if these are beneficial.

----------


## Mel

I don't like bribes in any form.

----------


## ou48A

> Or its because we are poorly educated.


There are several reasons  why and I listed it as *one reason why* !

----------


## ou48A

> I don't like bribes in any form.


But most publicly traded companies in the world  do take incentives... (or bribes)
The better* total* package we can offer to business, the better off we will become.

----------


## Rover

> Improving infrastructure, quality of life and education sounds like a much better way to incentivize companies to locate here. Just think, instead of just giving cash payments or preferred tax breaks to companies, doing the things I listed would effect everyone much more directly. Right now we just give out money and hope that it pays off at some point several years down the road. I would love to see some economist do a study on the return we get for the Quality Jobs money we give, the governors quick closing fund and other incentives given. As of now, we have no idea if these are beneficial.


I think most of the direct incentive programs in Oklahoma involve providing infrastructure to enable them, providing training so they will be able to hire a competent work force when one does not already exist, and tax incentives which are earned (not cash given in advance) when they achieve levels of investment and payroll.  These all seem like reasonable things to do and ones that should have a good long term payback to the city and state.

----------


## Rover

> But most publicly traded companies in the world  do take incentives... (or bribes)
> The better* total* package we can offer to business, the better off we will become.


Some of you need to learn the definitions of incentives and bribes and what the difference is.  BIG difference.  To use them interchangeably because of a lack of understanding, or to imply they are equal either in ethics or legality, is wrong.

----------


## Dubya61

> Some of you need to learn the definitions of incentives and bribes and what the difference is.  BIG difference.  To use them interchangeably because of a lack of understanding, or to imply they are equal either in ethics or legality, is wrong.


Life is a tragedy when seen in close-up, but a comedy in long-shot.  -- Charlie Chaplin
Tragedy is when I cut my finger.  Comedy is when you fall into an open sewer and die.  -- Mel Brooks
An incentive is when my bribe is successful.  A bribe is when your incentive is successful.  -- Dubya61

----------


## OKVision4U

> I think most of the direct incentive programs in Oklahoma involve providing infrastructure to enable them, providing training so they will be able to hire a competent work force when one does not already exist, and tax incentives which are earned (not cash given in advance) when they achieve levels of investment and payroll.  These all seem like reasonable things to do and ones that should have a good long term payback to the city and state.


The bottom line is this, if we are going to let these types of projects just pass us by without making some kind of effort to secure them, then we need an to re-think our approach to corporate america.  This project fits the profile for an Oklahoma campaign to bring it to our state.  Large / Flat / Wind / Solar ....and close to Rail ???  Hello Central Oklahoma.  So why are we not pushing for it?  Where is Ms. Fallin?

----------


## gopokes88

> The bottom line is this, if we are going to let these types of projects just pass us by without making some kind of effort to secure them, then we need an to re-think our approach to corporate america.  This project fits the profile for an Oklahoma campaign to bring it to our state.  Large / Flat / Wind / Solar ....and close to Rail ???  Hello Central Oklahoma.  So why are we not pushing for it?  Where is Ms. Fallin?


Because its too late to push for it the final cuts have already been made. You can't push when they already passed on Oklahoma.

----------


## Paseofreak

It seems as though Oklahoma was never in the running and it appears to me that this selection process was a private effort, entirely within the offices of Tesla until the four finalists were announced.  Also, Albuquerque is 550 miles closer to where each and every one of those batteries need to go than central Oklahoma.  That's not an insignificant cost.

----------


## Bunty

> Improving infrastructure, quality of life and education sounds like a much better way to incentivize companies to locate here. Just think, instead of just giving cash payments or preferred tax breaks to companies, doing the things I listed would effect everyone much more directly. Right now we just give out money and hope that it pays off at some point several years down the road. I would love to see some economist do a study on the return we get for the Quality Jobs money we give, the governors quick closing fund and other incentives given. As of now, we have no idea if these are beneficial.


But that would mean coming up with capital improvement projects, meaning getting voters to raise their taxes to finance them.  Good luck with that.  A lot of people already feel taxed enough.

----------


## BG918

Most seem to think it will be Reno or San Antonio.  

Battery production is a growth industry and cities landing these plants are like landing big steel mills 50 years ago.

----------


## mugofbeer

> It's absolutely unfair and uncapitalistic and wrong.  I say all that knowing full well that we HAVE to do that in order to bring jobs to OKC.  I support federal legislation to outlaw this sort of thing, but have no idea what that legislation would look like.
> 
> Imagine if the way cities had to compete for new industry was to improve their own city in such a way that the employer would rather live there than anyplace else?  Kind of MAPS on steroids.


But back in the land of reality............really Mid, its a nice thought but its never going to happen.  Therefore, incentives absolutely ARE the right thing to do as long as you are giving the company the key to the state treasury.  When cities do things like OKC did back in the 80s where the citizens were voting sales tax hikes that were to virtually given directly to companies like Micron Technology or United Airlines without air-tight safeguards to ensure the companies do what they say they are going to do (unlike either of these firms - Micron never built in Utah and United closed their maintenance facility in Indianapolis), that's when companies take advantage of the incentives.  The current state jobs program seems to have good safeguards built in, quarterly monitoring and standards that must be kept, etc.

Cities like OKC don't have mountains, beautiful rivers, oceans, international airports or major league sports and cultural entities that other cities have.  Albuquerque has very cheap labor, plenty of land and good weather.  For something to be built like a Tesla battery plant in this country when competing against foreign labor costs, very cheap labor moves mountains.

----------


## ljbab728

[/QUOTE]Cities like OKC don't have mountains, beautiful rivers, oceans, international airports or *major league sports* and cultural entities that other cities have.  Albuquerque has very cheap labor, plenty of land and good weather.  For something to be built like a Tesla battery plant in this country when competing against foreign labor costs, very cheap labor moves mountains.[/QUOTE]

Huh?

----------


## OKVision4U

> Because its too late to push for it the final cuts have already been made. You can't push when they already passed on Oklahoma.


No.  We need to keep pushing until a contract is signed w/ the other city.  

"nothing is over until we decide it is".

----------


## OKVision4U

> It seems as though Oklahoma was never in the running and it appears to me that this selection process was a private effort, entirely within the offices of Tesla until the four finalists were announced.  Also, Albuquerque is 550 miles closer to where each and every one of those batteries need to go than central Oklahoma.  That's not an insignificant cost.


If San Antonio is still in the "viable options" column ( and not too far from other assembly plants ), then OKC should be an option as well.

----------


## OKVision4U

Oklahoma has a very low cost structure in "labor" w/ no labor unions.  We have plently of available land that is accessible and flat, windy, and plenty of sunshine.

----------


## gopokes88

> No.  We need to keep pushing until a contract is signed w/ the other city.  
> 
> "nothing is over until we decide it is".


lol ok. Sure.

----------


## Jersey Boss

With the anti-solar, anti-wind, mind set of the legislature penalizing and discouraging those from hooking up their homes, the state government here has given a big middle finger to those and other technologies that are encouraging a shift from fossil fuels. Why would Tesla want their name associated with Oklahoma?

----------


## OKVision4U

> With the anti-solar, anti-wind, mind set of the legislature penalizing and discouraging those from hooking up their homes, the state government here has given a big middle finger to those and other technologies that are encouraging a shift from fossil fuels. *Why would Tesla want their name associated with Oklahoma*?


A project of this magnitude, could be the catalyst that brings Oklahoma into an " All Inclusive " mind-set.   Oklahoma should be a state that capitalizes on All its resources.... Wind / Solar / O&G / Agr.  and still can reach out and take control of the future economic opportunities that are available today.  ( ie Tesla , High Speed Rail ).

----------


## gopokes88

> A project of this magnitude, could be the catalyst that brings Oklahoma into an " All Inclusive " mind-set.   Oklahoma should be a state that capitalizes on All its resources.... Wind / Solar / O&G / Agr.  and still can reach out and take control of the future economic opportunities that are available today.  ( ie Tesla , High Speed Rail ).


You'll drop this when Tesla announces the location and OK isn't in it, right? Please?

----------


## OKVision4U

> You'll drop this when Tesla announces the location and OK isn't in it, right? Please?


...and you're saying we shouldn't make a run at it?

----------


## josh

> No.  We need to keep pushing until a contract is signed w/ the other city.  
> 
> "nothing is over until we decide it is".


You're not the brightest bulb, are you?

----------


## OKVision4U

> You're not the brightest bulb, are you?


Josh, are having an issue w/ ( "keep pushing until a contact is signed" or "nothing is over until we decide it is"  )  ?  ...enlighten me.

----------


## OKVision4U

Josh, in the Big business world, we keep pushing until the contract is signed.  We don't just "assume" that our competition has the contract.   ....I'm gonna move past this.  ( kinda self explanitory to all the people over 21 and in the work-place. )

"Nothing is over until we decide it is" ... is a quote from Animal House.  "was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? ...and it ain't over now"

Josh, ... I think we just learned about "wattage" regarding you.  Thanks for play'n.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> You're not the brightest bulb, are you?


What does that have to do with anything? There is nothing wrong with having enthusiasm for things and quite honestly, he is right. I find it hilarious some posters on here are acting like experts claiming they know Tesla isn't coming to Oklahoma like they have inside info or something. What are the chances Tesla comes here? Slim, very slim.... but OKVision is correct in saying we shouldn't just give up until papers have been signed and they are breaking ground. I'm sure you very well know, things can change at the last second and plan b or even c can be necessary.

----------


## josh

> Josh, are having an issue w/ ( "keep pushing until a contact is signed" or "nothing is over until we decide it is"  )  ?  ...enlighten me.


Because that's how things work. To put it bluntly, and no offense, you live in a fantasy land.

----------


## josh

> Josh, in the Big business world, we keep pushing until the contract is signed.  We don't just "assume" that our competition has the contract.   ....I'm gonna move past this.  ( kinda self explanitory to all the people over 21 and in the work-place. )
> 
> "Nothing is over until we decide it is" ... is a quote from Animal House.  "was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? ...and it ain't over now"
> 
> Josh, ... I think we just learned about "wattage" regarding you.  Thanks for play'n.


Your rhetoric is neither cute or clever.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Because that's how things work. To put it bluntly, and no offense, you live in a fantasy land.


Josh, you sound like someone that is already defeated.  The fantasy land you reference is called "optimism".  It is called determination.  

Josh, I'm ok with not getting this contract, but I'm not ok with sitting on the sidelines and watching the other cites have an opportunity at the largest economic project in the US right now!  

I'm telling you how things work in the real world.  There are public deals, private deals, under-the-table deals, and everything in between, and this is why we need to have our "Best Proposal" ready at all times.  You never know when that call may come.  ...and Plu Pan is exactly right, things change at the last second.

----------


## blangtang

Tesla Motors Inc. (TSLA)’s Elon Musk said the need for lower-cost batteries for autos and power storage means there will need to be hundreds of “gigafactories” like the one the carmaker is planning to build. 

As carmakers increase demand for batteries “there’s going to need to be lots of gigafactories. *Just to supply auto demand you need 200 gigafactories*,” he said. 

Musk Sees Need for Hundreds of Battery ?Gigafactories? - Bloomberg

There's a chance for Oklahoma !

----------


## OKVision4U

> Tesla Motors Inc. (TSLA)’s Elon Musk said the need for lower-cost batteries for autos and power storage means there will need to be hundreds of “gigafactories” like the one the carmaker is planning to build. 
> 
> As carmakers increase demand for batteries “there’s going to need to be lots of gigafactories. *Just to supply auto demand you need 200 gigafactories*,” he said. 
> 
> Musk Sees Need for Hundreds of Battery ?Gigafactories? - Bloomberg
> 
> There's a chance for Oklahoma !


I thought "Josh" already said this is a dead-end.  hmmm????

----------


## Bunty

> Tesla Motors Inc. (TSLA)’s Elon Musk said the need for lower-cost batteries for autos and power storage means there will need to be hundreds of “gigafactories” like the one the carmaker is planning to build. 
> 
> As carmakers increase demand for batteries “there’s going to need to be lots of gigafactories. *Just to supply auto demand you need 200 gigafactories*,” he said. 
> 
> Musk Sees Need for Hundreds of Battery ?Gigafactories? - Bloomberg
> 
> There's a chance for Oklahoma !


I doubt the oil companies and their lobbyists would be happy about that.

----------


## josh

> I thought "Josh" already said this is a dead-end.  hmmm????


I don't think you understood what I said not what Musk was saying. He's exaggeratedly speaking about distant future demand. Not now and not in the near future. 

Unless you believe he's going to spend 1 trillion dollars to build 200 giga factories to fill a demand that isn't there and won't be there for 50 years or so. And if you think these hypothetical 200 giga factories will be scattered all over America, then you have no idea how costs goes into this decisions.

I'm not sure you process reality at a rational level.

----------


## blangtang

Tesla eyeing 700 acres in southern Dallas for $5B Gigafactory

Tesla eyeing 700 acres in southern Dallas for $5B gigafactory - Dallas Business Journal

----------


## Anonymous.

Sigh... Dallas is really expanding with some great tech companies down there. So jealous.

----------


## adaniel

> Sigh... Dallas is really expanding with some great tech companies down there. So jealous.


To be fair, I don't think the final decision has been made. I have heard that the plant will be as close to CA as possible, if not in CA outright. But it is a bit disappointing that this state is not contending. Obviously every business will have different needs but if i were a betting man I doubt OK even reached out.

OKC and the local leadership here has been great at getting business expansions, but damn could they get a little help from the state?

----------


## OKVision4U

This is exactly what I'm saying.  They are looking for a Central US location that can support their next generation distribution.  Go back to what I said... they want flat, open, close to rail, wind generation potential, ....hello central Oklahoma. 

Now, Ms Fallin, where are you on this?  ....Mr. Cornett this needs to be the next Thunder brought to our area.  Don't tell me Oklahoma can't because we are too " Oil Leaning" state.... they are looking at Texas.

We need a big push here now!

Tesla eyeing 700 acres in southern Dallas for $5B gigafactory - Dallas Business Journal

----------


## Stan Silliman

> With the anti-solar, anti-wind, mind set of the legislature penalizing and discouraging those from hooking up their homes, the state government here has given a big middle finger to those and other technologies that are encouraging a shift from fossil fuels. Why would Tesla want their name associated with Oklahoma?


This.

There's a penalty for being in the back pockets of the oil companies. New Mexico is much less. But as far as flat lands and winds both states are about equal.

----------


## Stan Silliman

Is Tesla really going to be successful?

----------


## Mel

They need a mascot like the energizer bunny. Makes your product cuter.

----------


## Urbanized

New Mexico has been home to a robust high tech sector for decades. Oklahoma has not.

----------


## Anonymous.

Newest reports say Navada, now.

----------


## gopokes88

> Newest reports say Navada, now.


Where's that?

----------


## Anonymous.

Not sure if you're asking where Nevada is, or the link. So here is both:



Tesla's Gigafactory Intrigue Builds As Speculators Bet On A Nevada Location - Forbes


Of course, maybe you're pointing out my spelling mistake...  :Smiley122:

----------


## josh

Reno has only been confirmed as finalist and had a foundation built. Tesla will do that in one.or.two other states of which they will pick a final site.

San Antonio is giving 800 million in incentives. The most out of any talked about city.

----------


## OKVision4U

If we were serious about really attracting the "big fish", then we know exactly what the landscape is.... 800 M.

Texas is an Oil producing state and TESLA does not care.  They are looking at the same basics (  Central Location, Flat, and close to rail )....and Wind.  We have all of that. 

OKC could tell them that we want to offer $ 1 Billion.   ....and then see what else needs to be a part of it.  This project alone, will create more thant enough economic boost to the local economy to carry this effort.

----------


## Urbanized

$1 billion would be roughly the same amount as MAPS 1 and MAPS 3 combined.

----------


## catch22

I would rather another billion in civic improvements than a check to a company.

----------


## gopokes88

> I would rather another billion in civic improvements than a check to a company.


Yeah let's just give away a years worth of the city's budget. Nbd. While were at it we need to call Jerry jones and tell him we'll give him 3 billion to move the cowboys because were okc and we should spend valuable time, effort, political capital, and resources and something that simply isn't going to happen.

----------


## josh

> If we were serious about really attracting the "big fish", then we know exactly what the landscape is.... 800 M.
> 
> Texas is an Oil producing state and TESLA does not care.  They are looking at the same basics (  Central Location, Flat, and close to rail )....and Wind.  We have all of that. 
> 
> OKC could tell them that we want to offer $ 1 Billion.   ....and then see what else needs to be a part of it.  This project alone, will create more thant enough economic boost to the local economy to carry this effort.


The $800 million is from the city alone, not the state. The state might pony up $100 million but nothing is known yet.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I would rather another billion in civic improvements than a check to a company.


I wouldn't tbh... This is worth it to me

----------


## catch22

> I wouldn't tbh... This is worth it to me


I'm not sure you understand the value of the dollar yet. 

It would be a complete waste of money.

----------


## Anonymous.

I sure wish we had a large sum of money laying around for this. Whoever lands this, will be the cornerstone for the future of cars in America. This will change some city forever.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I'm not sure you understand the value of the dollar yet. 
> 
> It would be a complete waste of money.


how? Do you realize how big this is? Like the poster below you said, what ever city lands this will be transformed. Just think, if OKC landed this, we would likely have one of the biggest tech sectors in us in 30 years. 

From what I have heard though, this will likely go to CA.

----------


## gopokes88

> how? Do you realize how big this is? Like the poster below you said, what ever city lands this will be transformed. Just think, if OKC landed this, we would likely have one of the biggest tech sectors in us in 30 years. 
> 
> From what I have heard though, this will likely go to CA.


Agreed.

I'm just frustrated by the silliness of this thread. OKC has 0% chance of landing it at this point, but we should give them hell and try anyway even though the race is over. That simply isn't how business works. It's like a high school basketball player continually telling the coach he wants to try out, after try outs are over, and he's been cut. He just comes off looking like a fool and kinda spoiled. The project was announced and they said they had 4 finalists. We had already missed the cut and Vision keeps harping we should be throwing billions of dollars at them when the race has ended. It's foolish and childish. 

I would guarantee Musk before he even announced the project he wanted it in California but was facing regulatory resistance and general California business climate. So he put out feelers all over the western half of the US. That is when OKC/OK probably competed and was told no. Just like Washington/Portland probably was. 


In reality this entire thing was Musk's way of getting leverage on California to rewrite their laws and play by his rules. One reason he included Texas was to play off the whole Texas gets jobs over California thing. It made no sense logistically to mine in Nevada ship to Texas then ship all the way back to California. He did it to draw Perry out and put pressure on California. Low and behold it worked. However if California wouldn't play ball Nevada was and still is the backup plan. Its next door and has all the lithium-ion you'll need. He scrapped the pad to really get California into high gear. It's a stroke of genius.

----------


## adaniel

If it was going to cost $800 million to "play", then I'm glad OK sat this one out. I am not okay at all with what amounts to over 70% of OKC's municipal budget for corporate welfare. 

If Musk wants to play cities off of each other like desperate fools to get more taxpayer money then good for him. I'd like to think we are not that needy here in OKC, however. 

I have high hopes for electric car technology, but this is all very new and Tesla is still a startup in the business sense. It's still not even profitable. Lots of other fish out there to catch.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> If it was going to cost $800 million to "play", then I'm glad OK sat this one out. I am not okay at all with what amounts to over 70% of OKC's municipal budget for corporate welfare. 
> 
> If Musk wants to play cities off of each other like desperate fools to get more taxpayer money then good for him. I'd like to think we are not that needy here in OKC, however. 
> 
> I have high hopes for electric car technology, but this is all very new and Tesla is still a startup in the business sense. It's still not even profitable. Lots of other fish out there to catch.


Tesla has already posted profits a few times.

----------


## Laramie

There will be more TESLA's out there...

Texas will soon be bursting at the seams. 

Our state's  Quality Jobs Program along with the current business environment will allow Oklahoma to get its share of new and expanded businesses.  Look for Oklahoma City to become a major spill way for economic development.  We have the water, electricity & gas to sustain companies for the long term; that is where Texas will become deficient.

*"Oklahoma City looks oh-so pretty... ...as I get my kicks on Route 66." --Nat King Cole.*

----------


## blangtang

Recent update:

Elon musk said:  5 years ago they made 600 cars per year, now they make  600 cars every 3 days.

Tesla's ambition  is 500,000 cars per year by 2020

----------


## TU 'cane

It would be great if we could try and get ahead of the curve here and start courting Tesla. 
I would love a Tesla plant in Oklahoma.

----------


## mugofbeer

Unfortunately Nevada got the Gigafactory, but i see Tesla as much as a home battary company  as i do a car company.  The idea of storing electricity bot during cheap nitetime hours coupled with solar panels could possibly take you off the grid.

----------

